# Extension Plank



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I was taping out a high entrance today off my extenion plank off the second floor landing onto my 20' ladder, finished that and then reset the plank up on my 4 steps in the garadge. I started taping out the garadge ceiling when the rivits gave out . I thank god It didn t happen when I was doing the second story stuff. Just a reminder to everyone to check your planks and benches on a regular basis.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Ouch! Hate when that happens--years ago my helper had that happen in a stairwell and he ended up looking like a skate boarder on the stair treads


----------

